# New from NY



## NirvanaFan (Apr 17, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi. I'm not a beekeeper yet, but will be soon. My two nucs should arrive in the next couple of weeks. Everything is ready to go, and I can't wait to get them.

I've read a few books, online forums, and even attended beginners beekeeping classes held by the local bee club. Hopefully I'm ready.

Thanks!


----------



## Happy Honey Farm (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck fellow New Yorker


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey WELCOME!

Have you met Deo yet?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome NF!


----------



## RABray (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome and good luck. What an exciting time for you!


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

NirvanaFan said:


> Just wanted to say hi. I'm not a beekeeper yet, but will be soon. My two nucs should arrive in the next couple of weeks. Everything is ready to go, and I can't wait to get them.
> 
> I've read a few books, online forums, and even attended beginners beekeeping classes held by the local bee club. Hopefully I'm ready.
> 
> Thanks!


yea i was from Brooklyn NY for 48 years now im in PR where its always warm, Good luck to you , and for the winter figure out a way to keep your bees warm , in the winter i know its cold out there, again Good luck!


----------



## NirvanaFan (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! I installed my nucs today. I was a little nervous, but once I got a little into it, I calmed down, and the bees seemed to calm down a bit too.

Here is a quick pic of me moving the frames.


----------

